
Ask HN: How do you use Git for docs? - cborenstein
I&#x27;m pursuing a project around engineering team notes and I’m looking to gather more information about what docs are most useful to engineering teams. I&#x27;d like to learn -<p>* How do you use git for docs? 
* What processes do you have around git? How do you use PR templates? Do you have commit standards?
======
edoceo
Ours are asciidoc for written stuff and generate from code with doxygen.

We use asciidoctor with plantuml plugin.

Many commits have changes in both ./doc and ./src. And we build them via
makefile

